# scars



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

anybody have an inexpensive way to get rid of scars/cuts (from bites or kicks) quickly?


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not sure how quickly it worked, but we used to use bacon grease (hardened) to help keep scarring minimal. My horse got a really nasty cut on her forehead in a "V" shape and had to have to stitches, and after a while you could hardly even see the scar.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

There is a few creams out there that if you apply them to the wound, it'll heel. Make sure it doesn't get infected (that's most important) because it could possibly lead to bigger vet bills or bigger scars.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You could use bacon grease, MTG, or any specific creams.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I use tri-care ointment by Farnum. It really helps cuts heal quickly and scars are minimal. I had my first cut of the winter yesterday. Poor baby Shiloh had a pretty good cut about 7" down her face. Had to dig out the tri-care and today it looks better already. Bag Balm works good in a pinch too. I have also used human oiltment Neosporin when I didn't have anything else.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Butter also works.


----------



## cubbinbaby (Feb 10, 2008)

hi i use sea crystals some times but most of the time i use organic honey, it is the best for healing time and for scaring, gets the hair back really quickly. has to be non heat treated honey not the type you buy from the grocery store. also keeps flys away from cuts and keeps it clean too


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

cubbinbaby said:


> hi i use sea crystals some times but most of the time i use organic honey, it is the best for healing time and for scaring, gets the hair back really quickly. has to be non heat treated honey not the type you buy from the grocery store. also keeps flys away from cuts and keeps it clean too


yeah i thought i heard something about honey. thanks!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

MTG! I put that stuff on every nick and cut. I had a horse a few years ago that suffered from quite a bad severe injury on his bum. The vet came out and cleaned it out and told me it would heal fine. It didnt and he had a huge scar for years. I finally tried out MTG and by the end of month 2-3 it was like he had never gotten injured there.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

We use a Black Magic compound on my mares wound. She tore her whole side open on a door latch


----------

